# hydraulic oil for iseki tx1300(G152)



## daly (Mar 16, 2011)

Friends, I have an Iseki TX1300 (G152) and I don't know what hydraulic oil to use to raise and lower the slasher etc. Can anyone help please?


----------



## flyer (Mar 5, 2011)

The Bolens or iseki G152 will take a "TDH" fluid. The local Tractor supplier told me that as long as it says "Transmission / Hydraulic" on the container I would be OK. Most of the newer (and some older, like ours) have a single sump for the Hydraulics, differential, and Transmission and this is the product most of them use. I've been putting that in on my G152 (tx1502). 

Any local tractor supply will have it. Even NAPA auto parts carries a TDH fluid. Again, whatever brand you get make sure it says "transmission / hydraulic" on the label. 

Flyer


----------



## bartman (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a iseki 175 where do I put in hydraulic fluid in in the back there is a dip stick? thanks


----------

